# VIN registration issue on 64 GTO



## Mike64 (Nov 24, 2012)

I purchased at GTO from a private party. It had an incorrect VIN number on the title and a manipulated VIN tag. We had the car inspected by a State Trooper who found the correct VIN on the frame. I had a PHS document pulled on the car with the correct VIN number and it is a true GTO, Fremont car. I had the car inspected at a MN inspection station and they want to put a state issued “Blue VIN on the car. I am in the process of trying to get the car titled in the state of MN with the correct VIN number. They want to put a state issued “Blue VIN” on the car. Can anyone tell me how this impacts the value of the car by not putting the true VIN number from the frame on the title and using a correct VIN plate.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, it has negative impact on the value of the car. Even though it is indeed a real GTO. How much, I can't say. In CA, the car probably would be impounded and not allowed to operate on public roads until it was verified if it was stolen or not. To me, it sounds like a stolen vehicle.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mike64 said:


> I purchased at GTO from a private party. It had an incorrect VIN number on the title and a manipulated VIN tag. We had the car inspected by a State Trooper who found the correct VIN on the frame. I had a PHS document pulled on the car with the correct VIN number and it is a true GTO, Fremont car. I had the car inspected at a MN inspection station and they want to put a state issued “Blue VIN on the car. I am in the process of trying to get the car titled in the state of MN with the correct VIN number. They want to put a state issued “Blue VIN” on the car. Can anyone tell me how this impacts the value of the car by not putting the true VIN number from the frame on the title and using a correct VIN plate.


Cars do not always have original frames, where they can be changed and a car can retain the same VIN, and not visversa where body is replaced. So I would be starkly surprised if you get the car registered off of a frame VIN. The body of the car would be the true identification of the car, hence if that is tampered with, it is why they want the "Blue VIN" put on the car b/c the frame is not enough evidence as proof. 

Unfortunately VINS are the major driving force to $$$. You can still have a nice car with a Blue VIN, just will never be worth near the value. Most people in the market for these cars are advocates of VIN checking.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Unfortunately, it has negative impact on the value of the car. Even though it is indeed a real GTO. How much, I can't say. In CA, the car probably would be impounded and not allowed to operate on public roads until it was verified if it was stolen or not. To me, it sounds like a stolen vehicle.


:agree

To me there is no reason to have an "incorrect VIN number on the title and a manipulated VIN tag" other than to cover up a stolen car. I would ask for a refund from the guy you purchased the car from if he represented the car as being numbers correct.


----------

